# Wo sind die bestens Singletrail?



## Geordierider (31. Januar 2012)

Ich komme aus Grossbritannien aber jetzt wohne in Forchheim. Wo sind die bestens singletrail in Frankisch Schweiz? Ich suche auch leute zu fahren mit.....Ich bin allrounder mit DH, Xc und Jump bike....Hilf!!


----------



## speedy_j (31. Januar 2012)

geh zu denen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&page=78

sind alt, langsam und beschimpfen sich die ganz zeit.  aber eigentlich ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (1. Februar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> geh zu denen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&page=78
> 
> sind alt, langsam und beschimpfen sich die ganz zeit.  aber eigentlich ganz nett.



 

@Geordierider: 
Entweder im o.g. Thread posten, oder Du schreibst mich mal an.


----------



## lowfat (1. Februar 2012)

@speedyj
you kake my day!
ist aber wahr


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> geh zu denen:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&page=78
> 
> sind alt, langsam und beschimpfen sich die ganz zeit.  aber eigentlich ganz nett.



Solltest du jemals wieder einmal mitfahren dann werden wir dich beschimpfen.
P.s. Bist jetzt eigentlich Wahlschweizer


----------



## R1Nico (25. Februar 2012)

Geordierider schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Grossbritannien aber jetzt wohne in Forchheim. Wo sind die bestens singletrail in Frankisch Schweiz? Ich suche auch leute zu fahren mit.....Ich bin allrounder mit DH, Xc und Jump bike....Hilf!!


 
Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr bei schönem Wetter Tour Richtung Egloffstein wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat dann fahr ich bei uns rum,ab leutenbach.


----------

